

Show HN: Bravo to Zero – the quickest way to get back to Inbox Zero - spellboots
http://www.bravotozero.com

======
spellboots
This is my entry for the 2014 Rails Rumble, built in 48 hours.

You may be understandably reluctant to hand over access to your email to a
third party, so if you think it looks useful but don't want to do that I've
released the code [1] so you can run it locally or deploy your own instance to
heroku.

Hopefully it's also interesting as a hectic but full stack example of a Rails
and Ember app that does something useful. Figuring out how to get the google
apis wired up was quite painful so hopefully it will be useful if you're
interested in playing around with the new Gmail apis without bashing your head
against a wall too much!

If you like it you can vote for it in the rails rumble by logging in with
heroku or twitter [2] [1]
[https://github.com/railsrumble/r14-team-94](https://github.com/railsrumble/r14-team-94)
[2] [http://railsrumble.com/entries/94-bravo-to-
zero](http://railsrumble.com/entries/94-bravo-to-zero)

------
dailen
Absolutely love this, only thing I wish it had was a "Delete Permanently"
button as a lot of the stuff in my inbox is junk that I don't need archived.

Great job on this!

~~~
spellboots
Definitely a missing feature, I will add this at some point. It shouldn't be
too hard as it will be very similar to archiving.

